# Mini Digital Satellite System



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

In ALDI next week Thursday 21 May.
Mini Digital Satellite System at £64.99
Quote:
Tunes into up to 220 TV channels
Fully portable digital free-to-air-satellite receiver kit
Stores upto 4000 channels
Mains or 12v dc
Kit consist of:
hard carry case containing 35cm dish,receiver,satellite finder and compass,10m cable,1 x1.5 SCART cable ,and all the fixing.

Would this be worth buying or just a waste of money

Les


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Got one last year and screwed the base plate to roof of van. I can reach up through the heki to adjust dish once on site.

It gets a better picture than my mates oyster system at a tiny fraction of the price.

BUT. It isn't automatic, I have to remember to fold it down before travelling, and it takes, oh, minutes to set up.

I use the receiver at home with a dish I got from the local satellite wholesaler for £25.

It has worked from Oban and grantown on Spey in the North to Peterboro in the south. Also in Germany.

Does what it says on the box.

David


----------



## 123460 (May 13, 2009)

Hi

Do you have a link or pictures to view the dish, looked on aldi web site but no sign of it, would be nice to have a look at it first.

Steve


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks David,will take a look next week

Les


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have the last Aldi kit - cost about £50 - tested only - bought as a backup and never used - for sale if you are interested!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Steve,their not due into the shop until next Thursday.
It`s showing in their Specialbuy catalogue which you can pick up in the shop.
Sorry i do not have link to the web.

Les


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi i got one from macro and i have used it a couple of times and its spot on it was £49.99


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Can you get all the normal freeview channels (inc 4 & 5)?

Graham


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Details should be on here tomorrow or over the weekend - http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/special_buys.htm


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

zappy61 said:


> Can you get all the normal freeview channels (inc 4 & 5)?


Depends what you mean by normal. You can get BBC/ITV/C4/C5.

You can't get some of the other Freeview channels like Sky Sports News, Dave, Virgin 1, Five US and Fiver amongst others.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

derek500 said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you get all the normal freeview channels (inc 4 & 5)?
> ...


Thanks Derek,

I read somewhere that channel 4 and 5 was a problem. Looks like a good buy then?

Graham


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*satellite free to air channels*

If anyone wants to see what channels are free to air this is a useful >Site< Definitely getting one of the kits from Aldi next week.

Graham


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: satellite free to air channels*



zappy61 said:


> If anyone wants to see what channels are free to air this is a useful >Site< Definitely getting one of the kits from Aldi next week.
> 
> Graham


Unfortunately that site is way out of date, far from useful!!! Still shows C4 and C5 as FTV.

Also it shows channel numbers for a Sky box which are irrelevant for an FTA receiver.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Yep you are right Derek I hadn't noticed it was last updated September 2007!
how about this one >Here< or do you know of a better one?

Graham


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

We've got a similar system, bought from Macro's sometime ago. Works fine everywhere we've been, simple to set up, we have just put ours on the floor and secured with tent pegs, no worries! Used on both 12v and 240v no probs.

Happy viewing. :wink:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

b16duv said:


> Got one last year and screwed the base plate to roof of van. I can reach up through the heki to adjust dish once on site.
> 
> It gets a better picture than my mates oyster system at a tiny fraction of the price.
> 
> ...


How do you fold it down with the LNB arm stuck out?


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Can you use this dish with a Sky box ?


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Incidentally, Makro's latest mail show's they'll de doing a 16" LCD TV with freeview and a DVD player for £99+vat. Seems like a good deal that.


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

Aberdeen,

The arm which takes the LNB is jointed, and it folds flat when packing away - although you may need to take the LNB off to put it inthe case.

And yes - any decoder will work on the the dish / LNB setup, including SKY (although you'd ned to upgrade the LNB to a Dual version if you want Sky+ functionality)


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, Les, We purchased the maplins version in march, It was a bit awkward at first to find the satelite but once found recieved great pictures, and if your t v is H.D Ready you can get H.D with this system(free-sat) go ahead and buy it, better than paying hundreds for something that does the same thing. Regards Dave.


----------

